# How to deal with child viewing porn?



## mashia

I have a fifteen year old son, recently I find that he often watches porn videos and visit porn sites on the computer, maybe it is common at that age, but I think it is not good to watch a lot, do I need to block porn site? Or what can I do?


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm afraid you've posted in the wrong section :) this is for teenagers who have children. I believe there is a section for parenting teens somewhere :flower:


----------



## LauraBee

Also might want to re-word the title, I thought this was going to be something a lot more worrying! :flow:


----------



## Shanelley

I do know that in nz we can access our internet router and block certain things using keywords. eg porn, naked, etc. Maybe ring your internet company and ask how to do so? He won't suspect a thing all that happens is when he puts in a search the pages don't load.. But the ladies are right this is the wrong section. Though i do hope this comment helps.


----------



## iBabyGirli

Wrong section xDD


----------



## jcombs35

Sorry, how is this in the wrong section? It's in the kids and teenagers section....

Anyway, I agree with the person who said to call your provider and see how to block these sights. Also keep the computer in a "public" place, such as the living or dining room, where there are people. Don't let him access the internet from his bedroom or bathroom if at all possible, and set time limits on how long or how late he is allowed to get online.


----------



## LauraBee

It was in Teenage Parenting, it's been moved now though :thumbup:


----------



## jcombs35

Oh okay. lol


----------



## Mummy2B21

You should be bloxkin these sites already porn is.illegal to inder 18s and as a parenr it is your responsibilty to make sure your child isnt watching this illegally.


----------



## amotherslove

definitely got VERY worried by the title. heh. "child porn" is not quite what i'd call my child WATCHING porn ;P

it's common for boys of this age to watch that kind of content, but i would suggest internet filters and blocks and such. you can get very effective programs installed on the computer. he won't be happy.. but he will deal. tell him 3 more years and he can LEGALLY acquire it from a shop 

i wish you luck!


----------



## iBabyGirli

this is a good post


----------



## proudMoM26

I agree, internet provider really offer this kind of software to protect minors from this kind of site.

But don't to be too strict, I think it is normal for a 16 years old boy to be curious about it,..so it will also help that you also guide or educate him regarding sex education, parenting option and responsibilities and others that may affect his future decision.:thumbup:


----------



## Eliza_V

Using Windows Live Family Safety (free to download) you can block all 18+ sites on his account on the computer. Also you can log into your router directly (192.168.10.1 is the home address usually), log in with username and password, and use keyword blocking (such as 'porn', 'xxx', 'sex', 'naked', etc). If he has a phone, make sure the internet access on there is restricted for blocking 18+ content too (can check with their network provider) as it's stupidly easy to get on smartphones now (and if you've blocked it on the router as well, then he can't just connect to the WiFi to override the block on the phone). Hope that helps :flower: x

ETA: As some PPs have said, try contacting your internet service provider too :)


----------



## AP

OP I changed the title for you.


----------

